# Difficulty with sex position.



## Day_Dreamer (Jul 21, 2011)

Me and my hubby are pretty much inexperience when it comes to the bed room. I was a virgin before I met him and he only had 1 sexual partner before me so were not like porn stars lol. Anyway, we cannot achieve the 'doggy style' position! It seems very difficult for him to get it in. He is about average Im guessing 6-7in. Does size matter when doing this? I have a big butt also lol. can it be where my vagina is positioned? and when he does make it in, its only for a couple of pumps(which is painful). I use to be too tight to the point where it felt like my first time all over again but since I had my son I feel like Im 'normal' size. He has no problems getting it in, in any other position. so any advice on how to achieve this position?! I want to try something different!


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Day_Dreamer said:


> Me and my hubby are pretty much inexperience when it comes to the bed room. I was a virgin before I met him and he only had 1 sexual partner before me so were not like porn stars lol. Anyway, we cannot achieve the 'doggy style' position! It seems very difficult for him to get it in. He is about average Im guessing 6-7in. Does size matter when doing this? I have a big butt also lol. can it be where my vagina is positioned? and when he does make it in, its only for a couple of pumps(which is painful). I use to be too tight to the point where it felt like my first time all over again but since I had my son I feel like Im 'normal' size. He has no problems getting it in, in any other position. so any advice on how to achieve this position?! I want to try something different!


Okay, so my suggestion sort of proves that I had more on my mind in the college days than just studying, because I've been married to a woman who is tall for quite a while.

Differences in height, plus having a self-described big butt can force you two to try it different ways. In particular, lots of guys get better force if they are a little lower than you, but this needs you two to try different options (your knees on pillows, etc) if you are shorter in the legs. He gets more control this way. Just wondering if he knows the mechanics of it when it is hard to penetrate. Often works best if you are leaning downward to start, back arched, exposing. His hands can do wonders to help you make it work out..


----------



## Day_Dreamer (Jul 21, 2011)

Halien said:


> Okay, so my suggestion sort of proves that I had more on my mind in the college days than just studying, because I've been married to a woman who is tall for quite a while.
> 
> Differences in height, plus having a self-described big butt can force you two to try it different ways. In particular, lots of guys get better force if they are a little lower than you, but this needs you two to try different options (your knees on pillows, etc) if you are shorter in the legs. He gets more control this way. Just wondering if he knows the mechanics of it when it is hard to penetrate. Often works best if you are leaning downward to start, back arched, exposing. His hands can do wonders to help you make it work out..


he is taller than me-he being 6'3 and me 5'3. I havent tried the knees on pillows. thank you! definitely going to try those out. hope it works.


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Buy a Liberator. Also, try the lazy Dog, where you are flat on your stomach. I like my wife in that position more than the standard doggy.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Day_Dreamer said:


> he is taller than me-he being 6'3 and me 5'3. I havent tried the knees on pillows. thank you! definitely going to try those out. hope it works.


I think you'll find that this height difference is the biggest problem. I'm still a few inches taller than my wife, who is almost 5' 9", but you two might have to get a little more creative. It doesn't just have to be on the bed. As the other poster said, there are several variations.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Kobo said:


> Buy a Liberator. Also, try the lazy Dog, where you are flat on your stomach. I like my wife in that position more than the standard doggy.


This.

It also won't allow deep penetration so it won't hurt.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

Day_Dreamer said:


> he is taller than me-he being 6'3 and me 5'3. I havent tried the knees on pillows. thank you! definitely going to try those out. hope it works.


..

are you spreading your knees far enough apart? stbx is 6'4" and Im 5'3" he's only the second person Ive been with.. 

I always wrap my legs around the outside of his legs (not sure if youre doing that or not) it also helps if your shoulders are lower than your hips. 

Are you pushing back? try pushing slightly up and then down at an angle back on to him. You can work doggy style yourself.

and for the big butt thing, has he tried spreading your butt apart?

it might help too, if you tried kneeling on something taller, like the arm of the couch..just brace yourself or you'll eat cushion.

pain can be avoided by the angle too..


----------

